# New member.



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

I'm Jorge, from Spain (Alicante / Costa Blanca). Just joined as a member today! I am joined to the TT Forum since 2002. I own a Silver MkI coupe TT quattro with some mods, like MTM ECU remap, bilstein, eibach, BBS CH 18", rear adjustable ECS arms, front coupe Sport & V6 bumper, complete leather interior kit, front grille, aerotwins, tempomat, armrest, cupholder... and OEM like Bose Sound System, xenons... and more. I bought the TT new in 2000, IMHO now is in better condition that when I pick up from dealer. 
I enjoy a lot detailing my TT.
Last year I was at the Alpina ITTalia Event, with many members of this forum, really a big evenTT.

Because of my work, I usually travel to Manchester and to a small town called Whaley Bridge (Derbyshire), very nice area.

If anyone needs something from here or wants to visit Spain with TT don't doubt to contact me 8)

Thanks all team for hard work on this Club & Forum.

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Jorge,

Welcome to the TTOC. Myself and Ben organised the Alpina iTTalia last year and im glad you came along and joined in on the fun 

I hope you enjoy being part of the TTOC and hopefully you can attend some TT meets when you are in the UK (if you ever bring your TT with you)

Thanks

Paul


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the club,great to have you on board. 
Stu


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thank You!

Regards,


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Jorge, Welcome to the forum


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thank you!

The TTOC welcome pack just arrived :mrgreen:

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Jorge and welcome,
I am the NW rep for the TTOC which includes Manchester . Check out the events section for both our NW meets and cruises and if you are ever in a position to join us you will be very welcome. We meet monthly and also arrange cruises to various places. Hope to see you one day.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi Les,
Many thanks!, do not hesitate if I can attend an event I will.

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Jorge welcome, yes the Alpina event last year was good fun.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thank you, I enjoyed a lot the Alpina.

Best regards,


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

TTOC welcome kit:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jorge,

I didn't realise you had only recently joined - well that's quite an entrance featuring in the magazine so soon! :lol:

Whaley Bridge is Dani (A3DFU) country - you'll like one of her cruises :wink: 
Welcome on board


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

> well that's quite an entrance featuring in the magazine so soon!


Hi John, I'm lucky man :mrgreen:

Thank you for the welcome.

Best regards


----------

